# Castleburn Farm



## bhillia (May 12, 2020)

I have had great success in the past with Castleburn but I never see any information about other users.  It is a great point trader.  Recently lost my points resort.


----------



## Andrearr (May 16, 2021)

bhillia said:


> I have had great success in the past with Castleburn but I never see any information about other users.  It is a great point trader.  Recently lost my points resort.


RCI trading power of castleburn?


----------



## madathe (Jun 18, 2021)

a two bedroom is 19 and three bedroom is 21


----------

